# Took delivery of M3 past Sunday



## dt22cc (Aug 8, 2018)

Wanted to wait a few days to let my delivery experience settle, but here it goes:
Took delivery of my silver metallic M3 (6/18 manuf.) this past Sunday. The service center was not that busy and I asked if I could view the car while I waited for my advisor, but they said it was a liability and I could not. Paperwork was pretty smooth and I asked to see car before signing, but advisor said I could see it after and it wouldn't be considered accepted until I drove it off the lot.
Went over the phone key and how to close the frunk for 5 mins and then advisor said they would pull car to the front outside. Outside, he handed me the key cards and then walked away while I proceeded to inspect the car. First impression was that the car was kinda dirty. I had yellow dust inside on the seats and along door panels and steering wheel, outside of car was partially wiped down, but could see dirt streaks. I decided to clean this up myself later rather than allow them to try to clean it again. Hood alignment looked good and the passenger side headlight was sticking out a little bit more than drivers side, but not a big deal to me. One surprising thing I found was that my rear bench seat was not properly secured. I could completely lift it to see the battery underneath. I informed one of the employees sitting outside and they took the car around back to fix it. After that I drove it home and it drove beautifully. The power delivery was seriously so smooth and addicting.
After washing the car and cleaning the inside I noticed a few minor items needed repair:
1. Door trim sag on drivers door.
2. Trunk lid interior trim is loose around left pull handle. I could hear a plastic piece rattling around inside and it eventually fell out.
3. A poorly repaired paint chip on rear passenger side door bottom.
4. Missing grommets inside rear wheel wells securing interior wheel well cover to body. I checked my neighbors Tesla to confirm the holes are supposed to have something there.
Finally, one potentially bigger repair item:
What I believe to be paint mottling on the top of my trunk lid (color is uneven). It is not really visible in direct sunlight so I didn't notice it until I got to my garage under fluorescent lights. I'm kind of undecided about what to do about this as I believe the only fix if it appears after clear coat is applied is to sand down and repaint. I'm worried that having Service Center or their contracted body shop try to repair might make things worse and a bigger section would be mismatched. Any advice from more experienced paint pros would be appreciated. Maybe I should just live with it. It is less apparent in daylight and haven't had the chance too see at night yet.
Some pics:


http://imgur.com/jUiJQXN

 (Starts from right about the Tesla T and moves to the right)


http://imgur.com/vV59ceA

 (Visible as a darker circle)
I have Service Center appt on 8/21 to fix the minor issues and get their opinion on the paint. Overall, I was kinda disappointed with the delivery experience, but I love driving the car. If I didn't have the paint issue, I would be happier as I consider the other things pretty minor. Once you see the flaw your eyes tend to gravitate to that area when you walk up to the car.
TLDR; Delivery experience was meh, a few minor trim issues, and paint issue on trunk lid. Car drives awesome. I will try to update after my service visit.


----------



## SPIKE's M3AWD (May 26, 2017)

Which SC was your delivery at? 

My delivery last Saturday at the Dania Beach, Florida SC went very smooth. The SC was full of people. After a few minutes in the waiting room my delivery advisor let me thoroughly inspect the car inside and out before signing the paper work. He was very enthusiastic and helpful. He took at least 15 minutes explaining the car eventhough I told him I had seen the online videos. The car was spotless and I still have yet to find any flaws. Waited a few more minutes for them to pull it out front. They emailed me the paper work the same day. Therefore I am very happy with my delivery experience and so far even happier with my owner experience. Time will tell.

My manufacturer date is 7/18 and it is a Dual Motor (non-performace). I wonder if it came off the temporary tent assembly line?


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

dt22cc said:


> Missing grommets inside rear wheel wells securing interior wheel well cover to body.


This is becoming a thing, at least 2 other people reported it.


----------



## dt22cc (Aug 8, 2018)

@SPIKE09, it was Marina Del Rey, CA. My advisor wasn't very enthusiastic, although I saw some others were. He seemed to just want me to sign and then leave. I still haven't been e-mailed any paperwork. My VIN# is 48xxx, which overlaps with the 07/18 manuf. date cars, even though mine was 6/18.

I wonder if it did come from the tent, I remember reading someone that picked up a P3D M3 that had yellow dust similar to mine that was built in the tent. I'm sort of leaning towards just living with the trunk defect because repainting the whole trunk plus blending would mean that basically 1/4 of my car will get repainted with the potential to have an even bigger area not match well vs. just this small area that is not always obvious.

@96s46p, At least I'm not the only one, but its an easy fix. Hopefully, I can get a Tesla Ranger to come out and fix it.


----------



## dt22cc (Aug 8, 2018)

Update:

Dropped off my car at SC earlier this week. They were pretty nice and noted down all of my concerns. Said my trunk would have to be repainted and it would be 1-2 weeks depending on how badly the body shop is backed up. Gave me a MS P90D as a loaner.

Had that loaner for a day and then SC called me and said the loaner had been sold and they would need it back. SC is supposed to have someone drive out with a new loaner and switch with me sometime today. Hopefully they will bring me another MS and not an ICE.

Will update again if anything interesting happens...


----------

